# Summer Holiday in Dodecanese



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I'm interested in going on holiday this summer to an island in the Dodecanese, but I don't know which island to choose. They are all so beautiful! I don't want to go to Kos or Rhodes. I would like to go somewhere with fantastic beaches (probably they all do  ). 

Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations? 

Thank you!

SarahandKostas lane:


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Sarahandkostas said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm interested in going on holiday this summer to an island in the Dodecanese, but I don't know which island to choose. They are all so beautiful! I don't want to go to Kos or Rhodes. I would like to go somewhere with fantastic beaches (probably they all do  ).
> 
> ...


Why be restricted to an island? Too many people fail to see the benefits of mainland Greece. A flight to Athens is nearly always much cheaper (especially with low price airlines). You have a fantastic choice of historical sites, especially in the Peloponnese and beaches galore without the normally packed beaches of the more common catalogue tourist resorts.


----------



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

The Grocer said:


> Why be restricted to an island? Too many people fail to see the benefits of mainland Greece. A flight to Athens is nearly always much cheaper (especially with low price airlines). You have a fantastic choice of historical sites, especially in the Peloponnese and beaches galore without the normally packed beaches of the more common catalogue tourist resorts.


Hi,

We already live in Athens, and we often travel to the main land and Peloponnese. We want to find a less popular tourist resort, but just as beautiful. We travel a lot around Greece, but haven't been to the Dodecanese. 

Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## samphire (May 20, 2011)

I live on one of the dodecanese islands 
Personally I would recommend an island hop.
Start in Rhodes then catch a ferry to Symi for 3 days, then Tilos for 3 days Nisiros for 2 days etc..
It is easy just to turn up and find rooms as the tourist trade is low at the moment.
Islands to look at are 
Halki - pretty, but ferry service is only from Rhodes
Symi - very pretty nice bays 
Tilos - nice island
Nissiros - the vocano is a must see
The ferries to look up are ANES.gr and 12ne.gr
Have fun


----------



## Sarahandkostas (May 5, 2009)

samphire said:


> I live on one of the dodecanese islands
> Personally I would recommend an island hop.
> Start in Rhodes then catch a ferry to Symi for 3 days, then Tilos for 3 days Nisiros for 2 days etc..
> It is easy just to turn up and find rooms as the tourist trade is low at the moment.
> ...


Hi Samphire,

Thank you! This is great, just what I was looking for. I'm arranging my holiday now, so I will keep in mind what you said. I've heard it's very beautiful in the dodecanese and there's lots to see. I can't wait to find out!!

Καλό καλοκαίρι (Have a good summer!)


----------



## Irini Krassa (Jun 19, 2011)

*Naxos in the Cyclades!*



Sarahandkostas said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm interested in going on holiday this summer to an island in the Dodecanese, but I don't know which island to choose. They are all so beautiful! I don't want to go to Kos or Rhodes. I would like to go somewhere with fantastic beaches (probably they all do  ).
> 
> ...


How about trying Naxos in the Cyclades! It has wonderful beaches!!!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

samphire said:


> I live on one of the dodecanese islands
> Personally I would recommend an island hop.
> Start in Rhodes then catch a ferry to Symi for 3 days, then Tilos for 3 days Nisiros for 2 days etc..
> It is easy just to turn up and find rooms as the tourist trade is low at the moment.
> ...


Samphire,
What are you thoughts in caravanning through the islands you mention, roads campsites etc?


----------



## samphire (May 20, 2011)

Hi 
Sad to say we are keen campers as well, but have never found a campsite or caravan site.
I think camping is out as most places are solid rock with no grass.
There is the other option which sometimes exists if you are into a bit of hiking (weather permitting).
Most of the churches on the islands are looked after by a greek familys. If you ask around and have sleeping bags with you, there is the possibility of staying in the small building attached to the church (closest thing to camping)
hope this helps


----------

